# Compartment narrowing



## amylis1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Morning,

Im looking for a code for compartment narrowing of the knee,
the impression states " mild arthritis with compartment narrowing.

WOuld I code DJD of knee??

Need some feedback please!

Thank you


----------

